# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  Tattoos and bodybuilding

## sensaispike

Whats up guys?

Just a quick question about bodybuilding and tattoos.

Is it possible for a white dude to get dark enough with protan that his tattoos do not negatively effect him as far as bodybuilding goes? I screwed around and got a few large tats after I was not aloud to compete due to a over the counter supplement I took years prior. Now I am getting ready to try to compete again and I am worried that my tats will ruin my chances.. :Tear:  any input would be great.

----------


## dec11

no, wouldnt make any diff when darkened down and skin is shiney

----------


## SlimJoe

I agree with the above post

----------


## InfiniteMuscle

agreed as well. Your gonna be so tan and so shined up that you wont be able to see the tat all that well.

----------


## MIKE_XXL

I wouldnt worry abou tit i hae tatoos and never stopped me from competing...

----------


## BurntRbr

I have always wondered this as well. Makes me consider it a lot more

----------


## Rollergirl

I was just thinking of that too. I have a few larger ones..they are both at bikini line (front and back) and not too small. Is that a pretty negative response from judging stand points...for bikini/figure

----------


## n00bs

It depends on the person as a judge i suppose.. If the judge doesnt like tattoos i wouldnt expect them to give you the best possible points because thye may be 'distratced' by the tattoos and it may be taking away from your physique.

----------


## FireGuy

Tattoos are not supposed to come into play, neither are scars or stretch marks (the kind women get). But just like a jury who hears something and are told to disregard I have to believe some prejudice can come into play. For the most part I think tats are pretty much safe but I seen a few where the entire legs have been covered or huge colored ones that take up 80% of a persons back. It can definately make it harder to see muscle separation if taken to an extreme.

----------


## lovbyts

> Tattoos are not supposed to come into play, neither are scars or stretch marks (the kind women get). But just like a jury who hears something and are told to disregard I have to believe some prejudice can come into play. For the most part I think tats are pretty much safe but I seen a few where the entire legs have been covered or huge colored ones that take up 80% of a persons back. It can definately make it harder to see muscle separation if taken to an extreme.


I agree with FG, I was at my first competition last week and one guy had a large tat on his chest. It took me several minutes to figure out what it was, it just looked DARK compared to the rest of him and really threw things off IMO. It was a distraction and made it hard to tell the definition.

----------


## frignugs

Some pros have made it with tats. Santana Anderson, Mike van wyck etc. I find it does kinda distract the physique though

----------


## japson

Many of the body builders from now is having there different kind if tattoes in order for them to look so nice but it is depend for those judges for who is the one they want to win with if it is using in competition.....Yes I agree that tatoo is nice but we don't know there could be a side effect of this.....

----------


## Buddhabody

I have a few mostly on my forearms, but one that covers my arm which now that I take bodybuilding seriously, I wish I hadn't got but oh well. My thoughts is if I'm the best SOB on stage, I will earn the win.

----------

